# volume of evaporation from 60G with sump ?



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Question is not about container from RODI. I cant figure out what size of container do I need to store ATO water which will be dripping to the sump? 
The best fit for my place is 2.5 g, but what the point to put it there, if it will barely enough for a 3-4 days

I do understand that there are many conditions in play, but what could be overage volume to be added daily? all my sumps where in the basement with huge evaporation, but this one will be under tank

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## kookie_guy (Oct 15, 2014)

I have a 65g display, 27g sump, running LEDs, and I loose about 300 mL per day.


----------



## kwsjimmy (Jan 5, 2015)

*evap*

I have a 6 gallon nano cube with a custom led with 2x small 1.5" fans and I get 2 cups a day if I forget to turn the fans off at night


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

125 g tank with 30 g sump. 4 liter (just over a gallon) evap. each day.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

my tank...well your old tank, goes through about 5 gallons every 5-6 days.


----------



## Midland (Jan 26, 2015)

Newbie question: I never realized there would be such a high rate of evaporation. Are there anyways of reducing it? Glass cover that covers most but not all of the tank? Does that increase the heat too much? 

Midland


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Some people use covers in SW. Mostly on sumps though. The theory (which I believe has been debunked) is that in SW tanks covers are not used because it can limit co2 exchange.... 

That said, I do not use a cover...

OP Greg, I believe I answered about a gallon a day to you in a PM.


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

My sump is about 45 gallons I think. Close to a gallon a day.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Crazy numbers all around - these must be current 'winter' stats not a yearly average?

My 20 gallon uncovered reef loses about 2.5 gallons every ~5 days lately, however this is the highest rate this year as we're in the middle of a very dry winter. 

In the summer it is obviously be much less.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

fesso clown said:


> Some people use covers in SW. Mostly on sumps though. The theory (which I believe has been debunked) is that in SW tanks covers are not used because it can limit co2 exchange....
> 
> That said, I do not use a cover...


I have covers on both the sump and the two tanks. Only thing not covered is the fuge. Total water volume 250 gallons. We loose 50 litres a week right now, summer about half that.
If we took the lid off the 175 gallon tank, we would be replacing 25 litres every two days.


----------



## kookie_guy (Oct 15, 2014)

That's crazy! And I thought I was loosing a lot of water! Holy crap, what is the moisture like in your people's homes?? Ever put a moisture meter in a room for a couple of days to see where it stabilizes at? I've done my house, and I'm sitting right at 45% humidity in pretty well every room of the house. The kitchen, where the tank sits, was only slightly elevated at 48%. When you start getting past 55% you are getting into mold/mildew spawning ranges.


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

35-40% for me


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

thank you guys. I was thinking, it is just me adding more than a gallon a day on the previous 80G system 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

On my 75 gallon DT and 20 gal sump I am replacing 3.25 liters per day. My Relative Humidity runs between 36-40%.


----------



## FrankS (Dec 11, 2013)

I have a 65 gallon with a sump and in winter I am usually adding 1 gallon of RO to it and less in the summertime. I haven't needed to turn on my humidifier since I built the DT.


----------

